# Eficiencia de un amplificador



## MiremireMcFly (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola foristas he estado buscando el concepto de eficiencia de un amplificador y no la he encontardo ¿Ustedes la saben?¿Cómo se calcula?¿o estoy inventando ese término? Les agradecería mucho..Ahh y me gustan sus emoticones


----------



## Cacho (Mar 7, 2010)

La eficiencia de un ampli o de cualquier otra cosa se calcula como el cociente entre "lo que sale" y "lo que entra".

Si en la alimentación hay una potencia Pin (determianda por la corriente y la tensión) y a la salida una Pout (calculada igual), haciendo (Pout/Pin)*100 tenés la eficiencia.

En los Clase A la eficiencia oscila entre el 10 y el 15% (algunos, con un rendimiento excepcional llegan a alrededor del 20%). Los Clase B tienen un máximo teórico del 78% y fracción, y en la realidad rondan el 70-75%, un poco más que sus hermanos AB. Estos últimos están en el orden del 60% de eficiencia.
Los Clase G y H tienen rendimientos mejores porque son algo como dos AB  y cada parte de la salida conduce o no según el nivel de ka salida. No llegan al 80%, de todas maneras, pero es algo bastante bueno.

Párrafo aparte para los Clase D. Esos tienen una eficiencia teórica del 100% y en la realidad alcanza valores muy elevados, del orden del 95% y a veces un poco más.

En general, cuanto más simple el circuito, menor su eficiencia y viceversa (los Clase D quedan fuera de esta generalización).

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hablás de Watts RMS? 

Hay dos cuestiones:

Puede que te interese saber, por ejemplo, el porcentaje de eficiencia de un amplificador respecto a la relación "potencia entregada/calor".

Los amplificadores clase AB, los más comunes, suelen estar en 65% a 75% de la eficiencia. Eso quiere decir que tenemos un amplificador X que entrega el 75% de potencia efectiva entregada en relación a la alimentación.

Obviamente que si un amplificador rindiese al 100%, no tendrían porqué existir los disipadores, no? En teoría, la potencia aplicada por la fuente (X voltios y X amperes) se transforman directamente en sonido, obviamente modulado en audio.

Espero aclararte un poco los conceptos. Yo para mi lo entiendo, pero me cuesta explicarlo a otro... 

Muchos Saludos.
Tavo10 

PD: Que alguien me corrija si en algo estoy equivocado..

.
Ahí te respondió Cacho. Él sabe. No me hagas caso 
Saludps

Tavo10


----------



## MiremireMcFly (Mar 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias =)


----------

